
Firefox market share decline? - ausjke
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_web_browsers
======
ausjke
Will the browser market be left with two big elephants soon, i.e. Chrome and
IE? While I love Firefox and use it everyday, it seems there is no way to
regain its popularity facing two giants ever since Google started its own
Browser and got rid of Firefox.

~~~
smt88
I'll switch back to Firefox once it starts supporting Chrome extensions.

